# 34 degrees...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

So...I had to chase roosters. Saw a ton of birds but only two would let Autumn and Scout play their spaniel games. Got one over each. They both hunted really well. Scout took another step forward. They each got about dozen points on hens...dang fun. Four hours of snowwalking has left me ready for a brew or two.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo JEALOUS


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The joys of retirement!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Wonderful day to be out. I took a run to central ND with the pups. There were many birds in the farmyards with cattle but not so many afield. The places I wanted to try were snowed in access so ended up in a PLOTS that I have hunted in the past. Apparently so has everyone else. The hens rolled in front of the dogs all the way down and all the way back. Only put up 1 rooster and he had done this before, as he kept a willow between us. So no shots fired for 280 miles driven. But..... the pup did well, and I saw both a snowy owl, a golden eagle and rough legged hawk all up close. Fun day except for the old hips.

I think it's coming to a close for me this year. Ice fishing is looming.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

It was a hard day on the hips, knees, and ankles


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Got out yesterday myself with the old pro (our 9 year old chocolate lab) and left the youngster at home. At least the temp was warmer than 10 above. Snow shoed into an area you can't drive to because of the drifts. A number of very jumpy birds, but the old pro still got up a couple of roosters that I bagged. Forgot how much your legs tire out when you switch to snowshoes. I felt old by the time I got home. It would be wonderful to see 34 degrees again, but alas, I don't think I will see that around here until next April.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sunday here.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

indsport said:


> ....... I felt old by the time I got home.........


That's because you are old!!!! :beer:

Monday and Tuesday are forecast for a warm-up here, soooooo I guess we'll try again. I need a few days between anyway.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Fun day. Tons of birds mostly wild. Dogs were superior ... My shooting... Sub par...got a couple but a real blast.


----------

